# Praise Report!



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

I was in the middle of typing a topic on the Behavior board about Ruth and Winston, when something squee-inspiring happened. I've had Ruth since she was barely six weeks old, and now, at nearly four months, she's been my one and only little princess who has had all mama's time and attention. We have been amazingly happy together, but I have worried that when Ruth is alone when I'm at work she's lonely. She's certainly rambunctiously happy enough to see me when I get home and wants to play for hours, whereas all I want to do is sleep (I work twelve-to-fourteen hour night shifts three days a week, four days off). 

So in comes Winston. I was looking through the humane society for little girls, but not one of them zinged for me. Then I saw Winston, cute little two month old with spots of white gazing up at me with eyes that just screamed playful and take me home! Love at first sight. 

I was worried about Ruth, how she would do sharing me, and at first it seemed Winston was a total no-go in her book, which is to be expected. I would take turns holding them, playing with them apart and playing with them together, and thought about separating them for a while, an idea I dreaded and wanted to know what other ideas you all might have.

Until! Well, have a look at my signature. I am one happy mama!

They're holding paws! Squee!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwwww, I'm so happy for you!! What a cute picture!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! Isn't it wonderful with the kids can play nice together!!??


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

So very nice! Still some issues with too rough play and Ruth not fully appreciating the fact that she now must share Mommy's lap, but I believe that after last night things will work out in time.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is very sweet!


----------

